# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  Работа на круизных лайнерах

## Mazaykina

Нашла интересный сайт с предложениями по работе на лайнерах. 
Сама путешествовала на одном из таких и думала: на Коста Луминозе, на которой мы провели потрясающие 10 дней, почти 1000 сотрудников. Откуда в маленькой Италии (это итальянские лайнеры) столько работников нашлось?  А кораблей такого типа только у Косты более 10, еще Аиды, еще американские, где сотрудников вообще 2500!!! А когда познакомилась с официантами, музыкантами, горничными- все встало на свои места: там такой интернациональный винегрет! 
Кто знает, может кто-то из  организаторов праздника или музыкантов заинтересуется какой-либо вакансией? Дерзайте! 
Важно то, что в этой компании не надо платить за предложенную работу. Агенство не берет плату за свои услуги!!! Не попадитесь в поиске работы! Таких умников вагон и маленькая тележка! Во всем мире- работодатель платит за приведенного сотрудника! 
Вот ссылка на сайт компании для украинцев, (база в Одессе).
Ссылка для россиян

----------

feleks (09.10.2019), s.grek (22.09.2021)

----------

